# New hedgehog Owner. Already read almost all posts....



## Markos (Sep 19, 2008)

Hello all,

After doing an extensive research, my girlfriend and I brought a baby hedgehog. He's 3 months old and is a boy. At first he was very scared, of course, but I put a used t shirt in his cage where he always sleeps now. Since then he's more relax to my odor and let me pet him. He's eating cat food, some vegetable and fruits as other forums members had written.

He uses his litter, eat, drink and play a lot. He seems pretty healthy, physical and emotionally.
Today he had his first bath.

I have a couple of questions.

1. Is there a need to de-parasite? For he's sake, and mine?
2. At 3 months he must be quilling, right? How do I know, about how many quills must fall and for how long?
3. The first week sometimes he did green sticky poop, is that stress? (He _barely_ does it now, just plain ol' brown poop)
4. Is there a way to avoid being pooped every time I pet him? Please tell me there is a way!!!

I know there'll probably be more questions as time passes, glad to know there's people who knows and are willing to help new owners!!!

Markos V.


----------



## sebian (Aug 29, 2008)

Markos,

First off, congrats on the new boy!!! It sounds like he's quickly getting well-adjusted.
Here's a few answers to your questions that may or may not be helpful (I'll try!)

1) I'm not sure what you mean about de-parasiting. If you're talking about giving him something for mites, it's probably unecessary since he's so young and quilling anyway. Unless he was in a really skeezy pet shop/home that you don't trust, I wouldn't worry just yet. That being said, you can always to do the mite test (check out this post http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=96&p=421&hilit=mite#p421).

2)At three months, he's getting his big boy quills (YAY)! Length of quilling depends on the hedgehog. I've had one that was done and over in 6 days. I've read that they can last anywhere from 4-8 days or 2-3 weeks (ouch!) As far as how many-- there's no exact number. As long as there aren't any bald spots (new quills should replace the old ones fairly quickly) on him, you're ok. Just keep track of how long he's been loosing quills.

3) Sticky green poop is stress/upset tummy. That's perfectly normal. It's good that he's poopin like a pro now!

4) Perhaps if you take your guy out to play and put him down somewhere safe and easy to clean (blanket on the floor?) and just let him run around for a while (SUPERVIZED!) he'll probably poop sooner or later (on the blanket not on you). They usually have to go to the bathroom as soon as they're waken up (just like everyone else), so if you let him wake up a little more, he should be poop-free (or at least pretty close!) when he comes on your lap.
If he's pooping every single time you touch/pet him, I can only think of it as being a nervous reaction? Just go slow when coming at him (it can be pretty scary), especially since he's so young and new-- he's just scared. Perhaps there's something more about constant pooping I don't know about, so hopefully someone else will be able to fill you in a bit more.

Hope this helps! By the way, what's your little guy's name?


----------



## Markos (Sep 19, 2008)

Hey Sebian, thanks for your fast response.

By de-parasite I mean like when you take cats or dogs to the vet and they gave them something to poop the worms in their belly. (Maybe that wasn't the correct word, english is not my 1st language, ). This concerns me because most of all for my own health. By the way is there some illness or something they may transmit to humans? (As Im aware, there's nothing in particular, but just to make sure)

As for the quilling, the first week, every time I spot cleaned his cage I saw various (5-10) quills. Now I just see a couple. Stress?

Tonight I placed him in a "outside-in-my bedroom-place" for about 15mins before I started to pet him and play with him. Thanks for the advice, as he did poop before I took him. No poop on me tonight!

My girlfriend name him pinocchio (bc of his nose ), but everyone, myself included call him Sonic, Very common name, but that's what he is!!! a Sonic hehehe

Thanks again, will post pics soon.

Marcos V.


----------



## heather (Sep 16, 2008)

I usually give Snuffy a quick foot bath to wash the stink and poop off his feet every evening when I wake him up and he'll poop in the sink and not for a while after that. Other than that IDK how to answer your other questions. I got Snuffy at 4 mos old so I believe he may be done quilling.


----------



## sebian (Aug 29, 2008)

Haha cute! And I'm excited to see some pictures!! (I should probably post some photos of my own...)

I'm glad the anti-poop trick worked for you! As far as worming, I'm not exactly sure (perhaps Nancy or Reaper could help you out more), but I don't think you have to worry about worms with hedgehogs (they eat them after all). I haven't taken the 3 of mine for a de-worming and the vet hasn't said anything to me about it, nor have I read anything on here that speaks of worming, so I can't imagine that it's something you need to worry about.

I'm also fairly sure (don't quote me) that there isn't anything they can transfer to humans, other than an allergic reaction...? And I haven't really heard too much about people being allergic to hedgehogs, although I'm sure it exists.

The quill thing is probably just stress or the tail end of his quilling (thankfully). Still keep an eye on it and if he doesn't stop soon (like a week or so) it may be dry skin, which a bath with olive oil may help or some flax seed oil in his food may help to (but only a DROP which ever way you go). If that still doesn't help, you may want to talk to your vet and get some Revolution, which is a flea/tick thing they use on puppies and kittens. DO NOT GET THE INVERMECTIN SHOT. There's been soooo many awful cases of hedgehogs overdosing and having to go through a horrible death. For more info, check out this post http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=6. But that's getting really ahead of ourselves. Just let him chill out a few more days and try not to change any routine too much or rearrange his cage. He should stop losing quills, as it sounds like he's just ending getting his big boy quills.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

It depends on where you live how much you have to worry about intestinal worms. All animals and humans can get them but if they are fed properly, cleaned properly and do not eat anything raw, are not around other animals or in the yard, the chance of them getting worms is zero. There is more risk of intestinal worms in hot climates. I've heard of breeders in the warmer climates worming their hedgehogs but I've never done it nor have I heard of any northern breeders that do it. I think it also depends on where he came from how much risk there would be. Worming is a simple procedure so if you're worried, talk to your vet about it. 

Don't worry about the poop amount. Babies are poop machines and it lessens as they age. They also get more control and most will stop pooping on their humans. Watch his tail. When it goes up, set him in his litter box.


----------



## AllQuills (Sep 19, 2008)

Can we see some pictures?  
Congratulations on your new hedgehog! Does he have a name? 
As for the poop thing, some hedgehogs can be litter trained. I'm not, I'm too stubborn to be potty trained, but it is possible to litter train SOME hedgehogs. Otherwise, just keep paper towels nearby and wear old clothes while handling your hedgie. 

Juni


----------



## sebian (Aug 29, 2008)

Good point with the climate thing, Nancy! I've never been fortunate enough to live where the climate is wonderfully warm, so I totally overlooked that


----------



## Nessie (Sep 29, 2008)

Nancy said:


> I've heard of breeders in the warmer climates worming their hedgehogs but I've never done it nor have I heard of any northern breeders that do it.


If I've understood it right, worming is common procedure among Swedish hedgieowners. The question is whether one should do it once or twice a year. If done just once, it's usually after the summer, when the hedgie spend no more time outside.

And I would definitely not refer to Sweden as being in the warmer climates...  As said above, from what I've learned from Swedish owners all of them (they are not many) do it at least once a year, to be on the safe side.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Do the Swede's do it because the hedgehogs are actually getting worms or as a precaution? If they are getting worms why are they continually being infected? If they are going outside then yes, getting worms is a distinct possibility. As I said before, if they are fed properly, cleaned properly and do not eat anything raw, are not around other animals or in the yard, the chance of them getting worms is zero.


----------



## Nessie (Sep 29, 2008)

Nancy said:


> Do the Swede's do it because the hedgehogs are actually getting worms or as a precaution? If they are getting worms why are they continually being infected? If they are going outside then yes, getting worms is a distinct possibility. As I said before, if they are fed properly, cleaned properly and do not eat anything raw, are not around other animals or in the yard, the chance of them getting worms is zero.


I suppose it's mostly a precaution, though I gather most owners let their hedgies spend at least one day outside during the warmer part of the year. It's also been discussed whether meal worms etc can carry "vermin" (thus raw food as you said) so even though the hedgies never are outside, some still want to worm them 1 or 2 times a year. 
I've heard of a case where the hedgie had been on a food strike and when they opened his mouth, the throat was full of worms so it does obviously happen though I reckon that case is rather extreme.

There are also thoughts of when to do it. Some say spring and some say autumn and some say both... One should also take in consideration the fact that Swedes are relatively new to hedgehogs as pet, compared to US etc any road. Many Swedish owners have contact with foregin breeders etc so the knowledge is improving also here. =)

I hang around in foregin forums because you guys are so much more into the whole hedgie business compared to most Swedes. I absorb your knowledge and experiences like a sponge and find it most intruiging. =)


----------



## sebian (Aug 29, 2008)

Nessie said:


> I've heard of a case where the hedgie had been on a food strike and when they opened his mouth, the throat was full of worms so it does obviously happen though I reckon that case is rather extreme.


Oh God, that's aweful!!!!

:shock:  :shock:    :shock:


----------



## Nessie (Sep 29, 2008)

sebian said:


> Nessie said:
> 
> 
> > I've heard of a case where the hedgie had been on a food strike and when they opened his mouth, the throat was full of worms so it does obviously happen though I reckon that case is rather extreme.
> ...


Indeed it is. The hedgie died on the way to the vet. =( The seller was rather fishy though and such things really ought not to happen if you buy from a serious breeder, not only interested in money but in the wellbeing of the hedgies.


----------



## sebian (Aug 29, 2008)

amen to that!


----------

